# SKS questions



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I just picked up a Yugo Model 59/66 SKS, and have a few questions.I have wanted one for a long time but only been able to find them ranging from 250 and up at the gun show. Finally I decided to buy one and found this one on gunbroker.com for 175.00 plus 25 shipping. So this cost me 200$. Good deal or not???(obviously it is better then the gunshow prices, but I wonder if I missed a deal somewhere by running out of patience) anyways......

What is a good price on the 7.62 ammo. There is a gun show this weekend and I would like to pick some up in bulk but I am not versed well enough in this size to know the price ranges.I have founf a 1000 round lot of Russian Golden Tiger for 180$ is this a good price?

I see these extended mags like the tapco 20 round mag, and I am wondering exactly how these install. I guess they take the place of the 10 round original, but I wonder how difficult it is to install a new one.

Is it worth the expense and trouble to add a larger mag, or should I just stick with stripper clips.

Anything else I should know about?

Thanks in advance

Was 175 dollars a good deal on this gun?


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

I dont know if you have heard of or have a Dunhams sporting goods. Suprisingly they actually carry alot of older guns like that and lots of ak-47s. I bought my sks there and it was I believe $100.00 or right around there. They always have sales on the so I picked one up. I also bought my AK-47 there to and it was cheap. I just had to buy new clips for it since the ones that came with it were worn out and would jam the rounds. Now after picking up to clips at the gun show it works great. As far as ammo they both take the 7.62 and I know last year it was reasonable but the ammo has gone up. I am pretty sure its around $6.00 for a small box of 20 I think it is. I am not sure on bulk prices.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds like I wish I had a Duhams nearby, but no luck. Just found out that I need to pay a dealer 25 bucks on top of the rest to transfer the gun.

Oh well, sometimes you pay more when you get antsy....gotta get out and fish so I can save money....lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i have a chinese sks with a 5 round attached box mag. when i first got it, i just shot with it and it did great. with my obsessive need for more power i went out a got the 20 and 30 round detachable mags. spent over a 100 bucks on them too. worst 100 bucks ive ever spent. ive got 3 of each and all but one jams with the first shot. the aftermarket mags are junk. if you have one with a 10 round fixed box and it shoots, dont mess with it, shoot it like it is. $180 for a 1000 rounds is a good deal.IMO


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i found if you take a die grinder to the aftermarket clips you can get them to feed with out jamming also had to do this to my p89 clips.$180 is a good deal


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

I sent you a pm about your sks trouble.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

A good site is, http://www.ar15.com/

then find ak47 forum,

In there they have a post just for SKS's, just about everything one needs for any question your thinking about & then some.

I've got a Russian milled w/laminated stock that I bought about 15yrs. ago when they first started hitting the U.S. & paid, $$$.$$, naw I won't say. Don't like to rub salt into wounds. But I can say this. Its a ball to shoot, & I pop off at least 250/300 shots a year. 

Have fun & buy ammo by the case 1100 or you may find 1400 at a crack. it saves $$$$$. 

Nik


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Just a note of caution to those wanting to add high cap magazines to their SKSs You may be comiting a violation of the federal import ban. Unless you have changed other parts to fall within the "ten or less" rule. Alot of good Information here http://www.simonov.net/uberlaw.htm and with the recent ruling on US v. Olofson I don't want to see anyone run afoul of the feds.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I know I used to see them for 89-120 dollars a few years ago, I assume that the regualtions have changed which make these harder to come by.

I still am waiting on mine in the mail, but I am excited to get it.

Thanks for the info on the 10 rule, kind of silly that you can get by if you just use parts made in the USA.

I think I will just stick with the 10 round that comes with it. Seems like less trouble.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks bigun, i too didnt know about the 10 rule law(section 922r). looks like a load to me, but i guess its the law.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

To heck with the detachable mags. They always seem to give me trouble.
I replaced my stock 10 rd fixed clip With a 20rd fixed clip.
I don't even remember where I got it from, but it's a lot easier
feeding that from two stripper clips than it is reloading the 30 rd detachables.
Not sure about the legal-ness of it though...


----------



## bman123 (Apr 6, 2008)

I boughtmine at dunhams in alliance.Got it on sale for the high price of $79
They have alot of older guns and are alot cheaper then gun shops or shows.
It takes me about 30minutes to drive there but as long as you have a few hundred in the pocket you should come home with a good deal


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

How recently did Dunhans have these? I would drive there to pick up several as I can't find them wholesale from my suppliers for under $149 anymore.

-Brian


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I wish I would of done some research before buying. I could of bought my CR03 license and got the gun cheaper.

I applied for it now, hopefully it will come soon and I can get in on those good deals.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

bman123 said:


> I boughtmine at dunhams in alliance.Got it on sale for the high price of $79
> They have alot of older guns and are alot cheaper then gun shops or shows.
> It takes me about 30minutes to drive there but as long as you have a few hundred in the pocket you should come home with a good deal


You wouldnt by chance know how much the aks were at dunhams would you? Only place close to canton that sells them is Kames sporting goods and the are about 400 to 450 last I checked. Only other place I know of is fin feather and fur, but alliance is closer then ashland.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

kennedy327 said:


> You wouldnt by chance know how much the aks were at dunhams would you? Only place close to canton that sells them is Kames sporting goods and the are about 400 to 450 last I checked. Only other place I know of is fin feather and fur, but alliance is closer then ashland.




WASR's were about $350 last time i was in the warren one.


----------

